# bug aspirator



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Today I built a homemade aspirator.

















I might have $5 invested if you add the cost of gas. After looking for aphids everywhere I finally found some on my girlfriends hibiscus. She wasn't nearly as happy as I was  
This is what made me build the aspirator. It work *Great*! I collected about 20 aphids off the plant and feed them to a few of my pumilio. They loved them. 
This just drives my desire to culture these insects even more!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Thats pretty nifty Ben. I can never seem to find any aphids, anywhere... guess I am just looking in the wrong places. I wasn't able to really collect any good insects this summer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I have been finding aphids on my hibiscus. After talking to a couple local nurseries I am going to make a 20 gallon vert and seed a hibiscus with aphids. They said that aphids love them, but overall the plants can take a heck of a beating from these guys as long as the numbers don't get extreme. I hope I can collect the aphids through the year with out getting to many of my other house plants infested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

*the bug catcher*

hey guys i built something like that today and tried it- it was a quick throw together, no screen on the other end i just wanted to see if it worked... WELL IT DOES GREAT ON TERMITES- LET ME SAY THIS THEY DONT TASTE TO BAD.... I'm going to build a better one this week


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I went to the local pet store this week and they know me pretty good and they gave e this product called "Tropic-Aire" or something like that. Very cheaply made. It's supposed to put "fresh humid air into the terrarium". It works jsut like your aspirator, except it has an air pump blowing into the jar, which is full of water with a bubbler. Then that air goes out the other end into the terrarium. Pretty cheasy, but same concept, except reverse. I could jsut see somebody running around town looking for the hibiscus and sucking the aphids off, haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: the bug catcher*



hunger143 said:


> hey guys i built something like that today and tried it- it was a quick throw together, no screen on the other end i just wanted to see if it worked... WELL IT DOES GREAT ON TERMITES- LET ME SAY THIS THEY DONT TASTE TO BAD.... I'm going to build a better one this week


I guess hunger143 was hungry 
I just used a piece of no-seem mesh, but hear panty hose works too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Attention!!!

I was warned the yesterday by a friend not to use this device on ants!
Repeat: * DO NOT USE ON ANTS *
They produce an acid that will tear up your lungs when you inhale.

btw... another name for this device is a 'Pooter' 
I don't even want to know they story behind that either.

Take care,


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

*ants*

i think thats a bit like millipedes. find a big millipede and roll it gently around in your fingers for a bit then smell it. its really acrid. like if you smell concentrate acid and it burns your nose. some millipedes even produce a cyanide compound when threatened.


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

haha.... i can just see the headline on that one
"Local Herper O.D'D on Bug Sniffing"
then everyone would call to find out what a herper is. HA ha


----------

